# kinkajous...dwal?



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

do you still need a dwal to keep a kinkajou?
ive searched and found people say you do...and others you dont!?

Thanks


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope you dont. They are quite expensive, and the enclosure needs to be quite big so that will be expensive too. New World Exotics has two available currently, if I remember rightly they are 2500 or slightly less for both.

They dont keep these on the premises, as the shop os quite small but they have an extensive list of animals available to them. There is a Kinkajou in the shop but she is on display only as she is the shop owners pet. The same goes for the two meekats.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Nope they did require one until I think it was 2007 and they were then removed from the DWA, but yes as has been said they are very expensive and need a large enclosure. 

They are a my dream animal:flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> Nope they did require one until I think it was 2007 and they were then removed from the DWA, but yes as has been said they are very expensive and need a large enclosure.
> 
> They are a my dream animal:flrt:


That's correct.I keep 3 kinkajous, they don't require a DWA. They do need space,plenty of enrichment and they need to be warm. Current prices without quarantine are up to £2500 per animal.:2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

kinkajous look adorable ^_^ altho i have never seen one in real life... i however would LOVE to one day hehehe :flrt:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

africa said:


> That's correct.I keep 3 kinkajous, they don't require a DWA. They do need space,plenty of enrichment and they need to be warm. Current prices without quarantine are up to £2500 per animal.:2thumb:


Your so lucky to have them in your live, I am only 22 so finger crossed one day I will be able to house one of these amazing creatures I also like pottos they look very similar, like a kinkajou without the tail.:flrt:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

went on pet classifieds, emailed a few adds, found 6month old kinks for £400? in corwall?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ok got prices off two people...400 and 620...did alittle looking around and found both people said diffrent locations to their ads, diffrent phone numbers, and i found both pictures on google, one was the 2nd picture under kinkajou, the other did alittle better, page 15 or so on google.
Guess ill make a wanted ad on here.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive seen those adds myself and you can 99.9% guarentee that if something is that cheap then its as the saying goes 'way too good to be true' and a total scam!

I paid £2100 for mine in 2008 and she was 8 months old when we got her.

Usually prices range from around £1900-£3000, it all depends on age, breeder, sex etc. 

Generally the younger a kink is when you get it, the more you will pay. That isnt _always_ the case, but usually it is.

Lucy x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

snakelover said:


> went on pet classifieds, emailed a few adds, found 6month old kinks for £400? in corwall?


Some sort of a scam I would say:devil:


----------



## redtails (Aug 24, 2008)

*Dwa*

Hi 
NO DWAL for Kinkajou's

Only Quarantine if importing from outside the UK.
www.quarantine-uk.co.uk


----------

